# mysql datetime in unix timestamp umwandeln?



## bad taste (12. Juni 2002)

hi leude...
mein problem is einfach....

ich hab da ne table, in der die zeit im datetime (=mysql)-format gespeichert wurde....

wie kann ich die (ohne selber ein langes skripte zu schreiben) in den (unix) timestamp-format umwandeln?????

dafür gibt es doch bestimmt ne funktion, aber ich finde sie einfach net....

thx for hlep


//bad taste


----------



## disear (12. Juni 2002)

*hmm*

speicherst du dort das aktuelle datum hinein??
ansonsten könntest du das Tag Monat Jahr in eine eigene Spalte in die Tabelle speichern... geht so einfacher daraus ein Timestamp zu machen...
das Timestamp machst du nachher so:


```
gmmktime (0, 0, 0, $zeile[tag], $zeile[monat], $zeile[jahr]);
```
hoffe ich habe das richtige gemeint 
gruss
disear


----------



## bad taste (12. Juni 2002)

jo danke schön....
genau diese funktion habe ich gesucht, aber einfach net gefunden

nur so zur info:

das datetime-format ist ein von mysql verwendetes zeitformat der form: 'YYYY-MM-DD HH:MM:SS'
und mit explode kann man sich ja daraus dann einfach tag, monat, jahr, stunde, minute und sekunde rausholen......
und genau mit dieser tollen funktion kann man das dann in einen timestamp (unix) umwandeln......

also thx für die funktion

//bad taste


----------



## disear (12. Juni 2002)

*ok*

gut das es dir geholfen hat
MfG
disear


----------



## DeppAusmWeb (17. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du deine MySQL Abfrage mit gepostet hättest, gäbe es eine viel einfachere Lösung

mysql_query("SELECT UNIX_TIMESTAMP(`zeitpunkt`) as `zeit` FROM `WhatEver`");

Wenn in dem Feld "zeitpunkt" der aktuelle Zeitpunkt im Format "YYYY-MM-DD HH:MM:SS" steht wandelt dir die MySQL Funktion UNIX_TIMESTAMP() diesen in einen Timestamp um, der z.B. von date() akzeptiert wird


----------



## hmmNaGut (18. Dezember 2010)

Eine einfachere Methode wäre timestamp=strtotime(MYSQL_DATE_TIME);

danach könntest du einfach date('d.m.Y', timestamp) z.B. ausführen.

Lg


----------



## tombe (18. Dezember 2010)

Ihr 2 habt aber schon bemerkt das ihr hier auf einen Beitrag vom 12.06.*2002* geantwortet habt !


----------



## hmmNaGut (18. Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich ist es mir nicht aufgefallen, da ich mir eigentlich immer nur die erste Seite ansehe 
und dachte nicht da so ein alter Beitrag gepusht wird


----------

